# No bass



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

Fished out of belpre sunday,river was in good shape.The water temp in the low 70's and had good current.We never caught one bass,but did get into some nice hybrids.The bass fishing is very poor in the ohio in my opion.Why !!!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I seem to catch more hybrids and whites on the OHR than bass in general. But I got lucky Sunday morning and caught quite a few smallmouth and spotted bass east of Cincinnati. I mostly target where shiners are congregating at current seams and where bass are chasing them. But you don't know if those are whites, hybrids, smallies, spotted or LGM until you catch a few. You're bound to catch skippies too.


----------

